# 1911 usage!



## slip (Nov 21, 2009)

So it was my second time at the range, and my first time shooting a 1911. It was a 1911 Remington Mil Spec that my friend just got.

Anyway, his magazines only held 7 so I worked with it. I'm still trying to figure out what works best for me regarding stance and hand placement, but this was literally the first 7 rounds that I've ever shot in .45 acp, let alone a 1911.

This was at 35 ft. 4 in the orange 








 I don't know why I had a straggler at the bottom, maybe it was pulled? :smt033


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice shootin'. Gotta love the crisp single action of a 1911, eh? I always shoot a lot more accurate with one too. Don't own one yet though. Yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2009)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Nice shootin'. Gotta love the crisp single action of a 1911, eh? I always shoot a lot more accurate with one too. Don't own one yet though. Yet. :mrgreen:


Yeah. His Remington was sooo smooth. Only problem was when I held it high I got some lash on my hand  
I'm looking into a trojan soon! 

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

slip said:


> So it was my second time at the range, and my first time shooting a 1911. It was a 1911 Remington Mil Spec that my friend just got.
> 
> Anyway, his magazines only held 7 so I worked with it....


The Mil-Spec is made by Springfield, and if you can shoot 2" groups at 10 yards (plus), why would you need more than 7 rounds?


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2009)

Bisley said:


> The Mil-Spec is made by Springfield, and if you can shoot 2" groups at 10 yards (plus), why would you need more than 7 rounds?


Well I'm not quite sure if it was the "Mil Spec" per se, but it was a remington 1911a1 government something something. lol.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bisley said:


> The Mil-Spec is made by Springfield, and if you can shoot 2" groups at 10 yards (plus), why would you need more than 7 rounds?


I think he means a USGI Remington Rand. :smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good shooting no matter what you were shooting


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

slip said:


> Yeah. His Remington was sooo smooth. Only problem was when I held it high I got some lash on my hand
> I'm looking into a trojan soon!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!


You'll really like the STI last one I shot I could group under 4" at 35 yards without any trouble.


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> I think he means a USGI Remington Rand. :smt1099


It's official. 
Remington Rand
United States Property no.2215601
M1911A1 US ARMY


----------

